# Just got my soil test back. Recommendations?



## Lilbabykenny (Apr 4, 2018)

For reference I live in Chicago and I had one test done for the front yard (approx 500sq ft)and one for the back yard (approx 1000sq ft). Both areas were resodded 1.5 years ago with kbg. This past spring and summer the lawn was treated with 4 apps of milo, an application of grub ex, and an application of a fugus control. I also aerrated and overseeded this past fall with kbg along with starter fert, and I have a Pennington preemergent on standby awaiting warmer soil temps. Overall the grass looked really good last year but I was flying blind. Below are the results, any recommendations you can give based on these numbers would be appreciated.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Whatever you do, don't make a single application of MOP (0-0-60) at 9.25 lbs / K or 6.75 lbs / K. That's quite likely to hurt your turf.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

You have a few options. If you like milorganite then I'd continue using that, but add in 0-0-50 at 2lbs/k once a month for 3-4 months. NOT 6.7lbs all at once.

OR you could use a no phosphorous fertilizer like 18-0-18 when you fertilize.


----------

